# 1g handling



## mustang302 (Apr 30, 2002)

What kind of modifications can we do to a b12 to acheive awesome handling.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Well lets see. If you mod your intake you can put in a B13 STB. Eibach Pro-kits are good, with a set of Tociko shocks. 15" rims with 195/55/15 tires is the best trade-off between good handling and weight. The swaybars in the B12 sportcoupe were larger/stiffer and they swap right in. Upgrading your bushings to polyurethane wouldn't hurt either. I doubt a b12 will ever get 1g of cornering but you can try


----------



## mustang302 (Apr 30, 2002)

What do you mean by moding my intake. Like installing another one.
Are you sure Tociko makes shocks for our cars i only know of kyb
And the sport coupe is the sentra that has two doors and is a hatchback.

Ricebox there is a way we could get close to 1g we install motivational engineering coilovers but their going to be expensive since we live in Canada


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

The intakes on the E-series and on the GA16i engines are too high. If you replace them with something else there should be enough room for the STB. It has been done. Sorry I meant Koni shocks not Tociko. Yep that's the sport coupe. The Pulsar may have the same swaybars but I'm not sure.


----------



## mustang302 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ricebox i'm looking at the koni website and it says for the b12 except 4wd front 86-2389 Sport +5
rear 86-2390 Sport +5

What do they mean by +5 and do you know what kind of koni are they yellow blue adjustable


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

They are the yellow "sport" shocks. They are adjustable, but they are just inserts. I think this is how it works. You put the Koni parts INTO your old shocks. I could be wrong though. Koni says: "Special McPherson insert, for sealed struts, bolted to the bottom after cutting the housing and removal of original inner parts. To be used in original struts only" You can get them at www.nismoparts.com


----------



## mustang302 (Apr 30, 2002)

Are they the same like the yellows for the neons


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I have no idea what the shocks for the Neon are like but I made a mistake. The shocks for the B12 are NOT adjustable. Sorry.


----------



## mustang302 (Apr 30, 2002)

i emailed koni
Do you know how much they would cost CANADien


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

Hello,
I just skimmed over the previous comments and am going to jump in this conversation here.

The B13 Se-R and the B12 have very simular suspension components. In the next month's Nissan performance magazine, I have written an article showing how to convert b13 ground controls and kyb struts to the b12. That is one option, however it does take some modification. 

Another route is to go with the Koni/ Nismo Suspension offered in the Nissan Motorsports Catalog. I hear Greg at Mossy Nissan can get an awesome deal on this kit. 

I am also currently working on finding a good set of bushings for the B12. Unfortunately, the nismo ones have pretty much been disontinued. So I will once again be looking at b13 performance parts to maybe substitute. 

Asides that, a nice set of rims and sticky tires always helps alot. 

Anyway, I got to go to class. I'm late.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I know the front suspension on the b12s is almost identical to the b13, but the rear is pretty different. How do you get the Nissan motorsports catalogue???


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

Howdy folks!
As was mentioned before Greg Vogel at Mossy Nissan has some smokin deals on B12 performance parts from Nissan Motorsports. He has regular Eibach springs, or the Nissan motosrports setups for awesome prices. He also has stuff like front air dams, radiators, big brake kits. Give him a call at 1-866-556-6779.

I have one of the Nissan motosports kits on order, but currently have the KYB GR2's with Intrax springs for the B12. Its a far cry better than stock, but leaves alot to be desired. The B13 struts will fit in the rear, the only difference is the top hat has to be changed. There are some other mods that have to be done, look out for Charles write up in Nissan Performance Magazine. I strongly recommend changing to at least the KYB GR2 struts when adding lowering springs. It was more bounce than I could handle. Almost dangerous. Please steer clear of going cheap and cutting coils, its a very bad idea. a front Strut tower bar can be used with the facotry airbos, you just have to move the charcoal canister down a bit. No big deal. At one time, I had custom SE-R sway bars on the car which made a big difference, but I switched to the SR20DE and converted to rear disc brakes (completely custom, ot especially easy) so the sway bars are no more. The Pulsar front stock sway bar is also bigger than the B12. SE-R disc brakes bolt right up, which is essentially what the Nissan Motorsports big brake setup is. Another questions feel free to ask. Take care and good luck. Also, a Roll cage from Autopower will stiffen the Chassis quite a bit. As noted before, proper wheel and tire combo's can be one of the best upgrade you can make. Good luck!
John
B12 Sentra w/ JDM SR20DE and boost among many other things..
New Orleans, LA


----------



## mustang302 (Apr 30, 2002)

What about the koni shocks are they any good
I got quoted for the GR2 88 dollars CANADIEN is that a good price compared to americain.
WHAt has happened to the guy with the silver 4 door b12 with a sr20de in it

What kind of write ups will you be doing fo NPM charles


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

Forget about the Koni's. Call Greg, you will be sorry if you don't. I don't know how good the Koni's are, but I have never seen them bad on any other platform. I'm the guy with the silver 4-door. What can I do for ya ;o)
John


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

John, 
Doesnt the motorsports suspension use Nismo Springs with Koni shocks? I thought it did.

I have never heard bad things about Koni shocks and based on the reputation I have percieved they are quite a bit better than the GR2. 

But yes, anyone looking for a suspension upgrades definately needs to call Greg at mossy. 



> What kind of write ups will you be doing fo NPM charles


I'll be doing write ups on my b12 Sentra... basically a contiuation of what i have been doing on Sentra.net. I'll also dable a bit with side articles here and there. 



> How do you get the Nissan motorsports catalogue???


you can get the nissan motorsports cataloge at any Nissan dealer by ordering it. I think there is also an 800 number you can call too.


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

Charles,
As always you are correct. The Nismo does use Koni's. Thats why I told him to forget about getting them seperately. Plus, the Nismo deal is adjustable, and I'm not sure that those can't be bought from Koni independantly. I think Greg will work enough of a deal that it will be better and cheaper than buying the regular Konis and a set of lowering springs, just my $.02 though.

John


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

*kicks himself in the ass for building his suspension 6 months too early*


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

> I know the front suspension on the b12s is almost identical to the b13, but the rear is pretty different.


Actually, the only major difference from the B12 I have seen in the rear suspension of a b13 is the B13 has a trailing arm and the B12 does not. This is what keeps us from being able to bolt the rear disc brakes of an Se-R on. (although we are working on solutions)  The sway bars are of course also different. However, the rear control arms remain the same between both b13 and b12's sentras.


----------



## mustang302 (Apr 30, 2002)

I think your wrong Hybrid DET. I think the b12 has trailing arms and the b13 has an axle.

Here's the email i received from Koni talking about their shocks for the sentra

The S stands for Sport which describes the type of valving these inserts have. 
These are going to be yellow in color but we do not make a blue street shock
(but we do use blue for some of our Rail shocks). The valving of these is
designed to give you the best possible handling while still maintaining a
streetable ride. These are also adjustable for rebound damping to match a
variety of spring rates as well. If you have any other questions, please let me
know. Thanks.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

The b12's USE the sway bar as a trailing arm. The b13's have a REAL trailing arm


----------



## mustang302 (Apr 30, 2002)

So i could buy sway bars from a sport coupe and they will install right in. 
How much would they cost and how would my car feel afterwards


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

For cheap used parts the best place I have found is www.car-parts.com. How will it feel, negligible on a stock suspension. However, it is a piece of the puzzle. 
Also, Charles and I were wrong, The Nissan Motorsports package contain 4 way adjuastable KYB struts. Also include Nissan Motorsports progressive wound springs with rates of 224/470 lb/in in the front and 210/604 lb/in the rear. This means they will give a little in harsh bumpy conditions, not killing the kidney and lower back, but will stay stiff in a turn and not allow body roll. Greg will be selling these for a unreal deal. Once these kits are gone Nissan motorsports will not be producing anymore. These kits retail for $350 per strut and $64 per spring. Price the Konis and a set of lowering springs and I'm sure you'll be spending as much if not more for an inferior suspension. I would not let this one time deal pass you up. Call Greg for the specifics!

John


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

mustang 302: you should be able to find a sportcoupe at a local wrecking yard. 

Nismodriver: so that's $414 PER WHEEL!!!  ouch!!! So with the exchange rate that would cost me....um....$2350 dollars for the whole thing. I paid $2500 for MY CAR, that seems like a pretty crappy deal to me.  

BTW what kind of KYB shocks are they???


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

What I'm trying to imply here is that Greg will be blowing out the complete suspension for around the price of one strut, he has limited numbers. There is nothing crappy about that. Second, they are custom made KYB's for Nissan motorsports, though I would dare to say they are comparable to the KYB AGX's if not better. They are 4 way adjustable and valved to match the spring rate of the springs. Truly a custom suspension. For the price you will find nothing else even remotely comparable. It's not my deal, so it's not my place to talk numbers on a public board. When someone gives you advice, next time take a chance and make a call, at most it costs you a few bucks for the call, not much lost. 
John


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

> I think your wrong Hybrid DET. I think the b12 has trailing arms and the b13 has an axle.


The b13 has a trailing arm in the rear, the b12 does not. The trailing arm starts from underneath the rear brake and extends forward towards the doors to connect to a bracket underneath the car. 

There is no axle in the rear of a b13 or b12. Maybe you are confusing that with a solid beam rear suspension of a b14. 

Trust me, I tore one completly down to bare sheet metal and tossed it in the junk yard after I was done with the swap. 

John can I get some help here?


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

You dont have to modify the intake to put a strut bar on. i bought my strut bar off of a 98 sentra about 2 years ago and it bolts right up without any modifications perfectly on top of the Ga16i engine. here is a pic of it the day i installed it http://www.jjvphotography.com/Sentra/strutbar.jpg

Now for the Handling listn to the guys that have the engine swaps those guys know what there talking about with these cars. I have KYB GR2's on my 89 sentra with the larger Sentra sway in the front and the sturt bar. I want to make a custom one for the back jsut havnt got around to it but other guys have done it b4 without to terrably much trouble. I have 16x7 aero speed rims with 205/40/R16 Kumho Z rated tires along with sprint low street performance springs 2" drop and the car does wonders around the turnes.


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

Charles is CORRECT. These cars are FWD, no axles in the rear. Second the B12 uses a sway bar/trailing arm, which I cut and welded to a B13 trailing arm which was also cut, to convert my rears to discs. Not quite that easy some engineering is involved to maintain proper alignment specs. Either way, I am very familiar with the rear suspension characterisitcs of both cars. Now you guys play nice and just ask the questions, we'll do all the answer'in 'round these parts! 

John


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Dropped89 said:


> *You dont have to modify the intake to put a strut bar on. i bought my strut bar off of a 98 sentra about 2 years ago and it bolts right up without any modifications perfectly on top of the Ga16i engine. here is a pic of it the day i installed it http://www.jjvphotography.com/Sentra/strutbar.jpg
> *


I don't think the STB would clear the air breather on the e16 engine.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

*HybridDEt set-up or NISMO?*

Hey guys, new to the board. I am very interested on replacing my stock suspension with better performance parts. I will not probably use my car (Pulsar NX 89, identical to B12) for autocross or drag, just everyday driving, so Iam not looking something exotic set-up. I read HybridDet's Ground Control/KYB AGX install in SOLM and Iam very impress. I also read NismoDriver (John) advice on getting the Nismo suspension replacements and sounds very good. My question which one you guys think is the best bang for the buck? My plan is to get Eibach Prokit springs(cheaper than Ground Control) pair it with KYB AGX (recommended by Mike Kojima for street set-up). HybridDet, how much did you spend for your set-up? Do you guys think Prokit springs will easily be install with KYB AGX to my car? Any feedback about Prokit springs? Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Does anybody know if the springs for B13 is identical or almost the same with the B12? I just went to Eibach and look for 89 Sentra and only Sportline spring is available for that year. It's the b13-14 where the Prokit is available. Also which generation of the Sentra I can buy to fit a strut bar?


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

NismoDriver(John) I tried the number for Mossy Nissan but to no avail. It says the call cannot be completed (I think the line is dead). Which Mossy Nissan is Greg located?


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

Mossy in Oceanside. the number is 1-866-556-6779. Just called, no problems.
John


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

I spoke to Greg from Mossy Nissan and John (Nismodriver) is correct. Greg said that he is selling the suspension parts for around $400 USD. That is very good deal if I live in the US. Problem is with after shipping cost and duty and taxes, it will cost me more than $1000 Canadian Dollars(roughly $700 US dollar).
Anybody can give me some advice? Thanks for the replies.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: HybridDEt set-up or NISMO?*

I spent about 700 for the ground control/ kyb set up. If you are not going to be seriously competing in your car, then I would suggest going with a more forgiving, streetable set up. 

I run the Eibach KYB setup on my 200 sx and for the money, pretty satisfied. I think that this would be ideal for your b12, but if you can get your hands on that Nismo kit do it by all means. It is a $2000 plus kit selling for $400. Even with duty and shipping, it is still a tremndous deal!

I have actually fit the SE-R stock spring into the a B12 strut before, but only in the front. I never tried the back. Another thing I didnt mention in my article was that the GC kit appeared to fit on the b12 struts also. Before anyone runs off and buys a GC kit for their b12, please take the time to measure strut body diameter and verify that it does indeed fit.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Well I am gonna contact the Canada Custom and Revenue today and find out how much duty and taxes I need to pay for the parts. This not even including shipping cost which I Fedex told me it might cost me around $187 Can. Dollars. Thanks for all the help Hybrid DET and Nismodriver.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Mervic said:


> *Well I am gonna contact the Canada Custom and Revenue today and find out how much duty and taxes I need to pay for the parts. This not even including shipping cost which I Fedex told me it might cost me around $187 Can. Dollars. Thanks for all the help Hybrid DET and Nismodriver. *


When you find out the prices I would like to know too.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

RiceBox, according to Canadian Custom if the parts are made in North America, you do not have to pay for duty taxes. Just the PST and GST. Also whatever tax you have to pay from Mossy Nissan is extra, plus shipping.


----------



## tom (Jan 8, 2003)

bit late, but just found this thread.
another german adress with a wide offer and good prices:

http://www.weitec.de/start_2002_e.html


----------



## tom (Jan 8, 2003)

english part does not seem to work correctly, so follow this (needs some german skills, but its self-explaining i think...):

http://www.weitec.de/shop/shop2002_d_frame.html


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

hey mustang, you you wnat man i gota pair of used KN13 sway bars siting around, 100 + 20 for shipping, greg at mossey missan wanted over 500 bucks for a pair..these will help you achieve 1g...i got KYB struts upp front, crappy dropzone springs and huge ass sway bars off a KN13 and i think im close to 1g...i could be wrong though, how do you test?


----------



## Regibus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi all, I have the DropZone 2" lowering springs and KYB GR2's, 15" alloys with 195/55/15 in front and 205/50/15 in rear. the car rides great and turns very hard. I want to upgrade the front swaybar and I have ordered a rear sway bar on line. I have also found a front strut bar but I have to wait and see if it will actually fit... (often the web sites are wrong...). I had often wondered why everyone was making custom plates to bolt on the rear disks, does anyone have pictures of the two rear suspentions so we can see what you experts are talking about (trailing bars?)
thanks for all the info!


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

Regibus said:


> Hi all, I have the DropZone 2" lowering springs and KYB GR2's, 15" alloys with 195/55/15 in front and 205/50/15 in rear. the car rides great and turns very hard. I want to upgrade the front swaybar and I have ordered a rear sway bar on line. I have also found a front strut bar but I have to wait and see if it will actually fit... (often the web sites are wrong...). I had often wondered why everyone was making custom plates to bolt on the rear disks, does anyone have pictures of the two rear suspentions so we can see what you experts are talking about (trailing bars?)
> thanks for all the info!



Are you wanting pictures and info on a B12? I have some pics of the rear of my 89 B12 with the trailing link sway bar upgrade and rear disc brake conversion at my car-domain. http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2439981
With the strut tower brace one from a B13 (1991-1994) will fit with a slight amount of adjustment/modification.


----------



## Kageshin (Oct 31, 2006)

say bob, what do you meant by "small amount of adjustment"....i looked through your cardomain page and didn't notice one...

I'm starting a cardomain page soon I propally need your help with some stuff I want to do to my B12


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

Kageshin said:


> say bob, what do you meant by "small amount of adjustment"....i looked through your cardomain page and didn't notice one...
> 
> I'm starting a cardomain page soon I propally need your help with some stuff I want to do to my B12


I haven't put up the pics on my cardomain with the strut tower brace yet, but the adjustment was mainly bending the end brackets to conform to the shape of the fender, and I think there was about 1/32" that needed to be filed out on 2 of the bolt holes on each side. The most annoying part is you will have to take the brace off when you change the air filter with the stock filter housing.


----------



## Regibus (Jul 8, 2006)

well! let us know when you have updates your site, anybody have pics of a GA16i with a cool air intake? I just gotta get one!


----------



## Regibus (Jul 8, 2006)

"DROPPED89 says: i bought my strut bar off of a 98 sentra about 2 years ago and it bolts right up without any modifications perfectly on top of the Ga16i engine."

I would like to see the pic of the strut bar, I have been trying to fine one for a 1991-94 B13 as experts here say that it will work... If the Strut bar from a 1998 will work, that should be easier to find...

I have installed the front sway bar from an 89 Pulsar and it bolted right in with no problems. The addco rear sway bar arrived and I was able to install it in a few hours, it only required me to drill two holes for bolts and looks great (to me).

I have been trying to order the PaceSetter Headers for the 1.6 L B13 and it is always out of stock. I have also found it impossible to find anything to use for a Cool Air Intake... any help would be most appreciated!


----------

